# can infection bring on labour



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

hi. for about 2 weeks now i have had terrible period type pains with aches in back and down legs and also suffering from severe SPD. They took swabs as i had a creamy white discharge, which came back that i had a thrush infection. 

In the past couple of days it has gone yellow and offensive (tmi) so doctor has given me some antibiotics and is sending another swab off to the hospital tommorrow. But she said that she doesn't think i am going to hold out to full term. Is this because of the infection? she did say something about softening the cervix when you have an infection.

Also i have a fungal infection under my eyes which she is treating me with canasten cream. How come i am falling apart at my last hurdle?

Sorry to be such a worrier. Just wondered from a mw point of view what she thought
thanks for your reply in advance

melanie xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

pregnancy can do odd things to different people and thrush is a very common complaint at any point in pregnancy.

Some infections can cause early labour but you're not too far away from being term so try not to worry too much. See what result you get from the swab result, it will let you know if you are taking the right antibiotic.

Take care x


----------

